# Bass trap material confusion



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I have read and searched all types of professional and DIY bass traps. I plan on making my own DIY bass traps approximately 2ft x 4ft using insulation and Burlap to cover the panel. But I also read that Microsuede can also be used. I thought the bass trap material required a breathable material for best results. Is Microsuede as good as Burlap? Or is it mainly for making wall panels that are aesthetically pleasing? I planed on a few DIY bass traps at the first reflection points, also adding some Acoustic panels on the walls. I also wanted to add some QRD Skyline Diffusors for aesthetics and sound diffusion. Not sure how many of those to build. Pics Attached.
But lets start with the 1st question and go from their. Is Burlap equal to Microsuede for bass trap coverage? I'll probably use OC 702 or Roxul Rockboard. From ATS Acoustics. 

Basement dimensions are 22x16x9. As you can see in the 3rd picture I have a cement shelf that wraps around the basement. From the floor to the top of the shelf is 42". It is 16" deep. I planned on adding 3/4 kitchen countertop board with veneer. Then drywall the wall itself. Do I need to worry about bass traps and/or diffusion from the floor up to the shelf? Also the screen will be moved to the other side of the basement near the water heater. I was getting ready to build a baffle wall for the speakers. The rear seats will sit on a 10" riser filled with insulation and holed drilled. I may add a front row of seats later but those would be on a 2x4 frame. 

Not sure of if that last bit of info. is important to the 1st part of my question but just in case you had any questions of your own, I hope I helped add some light.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

As far as i know...you need breathable fabric for your first reflection panels only. Bass goes through pretty much everything. 

How thick are you making your first reflection panels?

Bass traps need to be pretty thick to be effective...we went with 9" on our rear wall and corners, but our 1st reflection panels are only 4" thick. The first reflection panels are not thick enough to use a bass traps though.

Bryan is the expert on this though, and I am sure he will clarify what you need for your situation.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you don't want the traps to be full range, then you can use the suede. It will reflect upper mid and high frequencies.

I wouldn't sweat the absorption below the shelf.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Ok sounds great. I was worried about the frequencies below the shelf (42 inches). Ill be using 4" bass traps at the 1st reflections points and allow 4" between the panel and wall. For the ceiling I was thinking of using 2" panels. I will also use corner chunk traps at least 24" wide from the shelf to the ceiling. I wasn't too sure where to place the wood acoustic panels (I seen some articles and seen a build thread to I thought what the hell) Those are 28" wide x 40" tall. I'll read a bit more about best placement and use REW to help. I was thinking between the rear speakers are the rear wall and one on each side wall between or in front the the side speakers. As far as the QRD Skyline, I was thinking either ceiling or on the front baffle wall above my L,C,R speakers behind my AT screen. But we'll see as REW spits on the data. 
Thanks for clearing up the Burlap vs. Suede debate. Although I may make some different thickness panels and place them below shelf level for looks and maybe diffusion (IF it works) Maybe boards 1-6" thick placed in different orders or Ill just use drywall and paint. lol So many options, and so many builds with great idea's.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would recommend 4" on the ceiling too so you can address not only reflections but also height modes and any SBIR from that surface.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

bpape said:


> I would recommend 4" on the ceiling too so you can address not only reflections but also height modes and any SBIR from that surface.


That was going to be part of my next question. When I purchase a new AVR, I was thinking of an 11 or 13 channel amp. But I am unable to get a clear answer. I will be setup up for Atmos and DTS:X, possibly Auro. Hypothetically If I use an 11. ch amp. That will allow the standard 7 ch speakers and 4 in ceiling = 11 channels. However if I purchase a 13 ch. amp. Will that allow me to use Height/wide channels or are those only for bi-amping your fronts. Is it worth spending a couple hundred more for the amp and speakers? Or is the difference unnoticeable?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Has nothing to do with the SBIR from the front channel ceiling reflections to you. Still 4" for main LCR ceiling reflections.


----------

